# Hilfe bei Islabike 16 vrs. 20"



## yippyeiho (22. November 2011)

Hallo aus Ismaning,
nach langem stöbern im Forum habe ich mich doch dazu entschlossen einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen und hoffe auf eure Unterstützung.

Junior bekommt vom "Christkindl" ein neues Fahrrad da er auf seinem BMW Rad wie der "Affe am Schleifstein" draufsitzt. Nach langem suchen sind wir auf die Firma Islabikes gestoßen. Jetzt hängen wir zwischen dem CNOC 16 und dem Beinn 20 Small!

Die Fakten: Junior fährt Fahrrad seit er 2 1/2 ist und fährt (außer bei Glatteis oder "Schnüalregen") hinter der Mama her in den Kindergarten und zurück --> täglich 3km. Er ist Ende September 4 geworden und momentan 110cm groß und hat eine Innenbeinlänge von 48cm. Lt. Größentabelle wäre das schon der Einstieg in den 20" Bereich. Wir wollen ihm aber nicht die Freude am Rad´l fahren vermiesen und tendieren eher zum 16" CNOC. Vermutlich müssten wir dann in einem Jahr wieder umsteigen? Eure Meinung dazu? Vielleicht gibt es hier im Raum München jemanden mit einem 16" od. 20" wo wir mal probesitzen können? Bitte keine Puky ZL18" Empfehlungen, erstens soll es rot sein (am besten Lightning....katschau...) und zweitens ist das Puky optisch auf Stand 1970...!

Wir freuen uns auf eure Statements bzw. Rückinfo zwecks Probesitzen!
Gruß von Vroni & Tom


----------



## chris5000 (23. November 2011)

48cm Schrittlänge sind bereits 2cm über der Mindestschrittlänge fürs Beinn 20" Small. Der Sizechart von Isla ist bzgl. Schrittlänge erfahrungsgemäss 100% exakt. "maximum inside leg" hingegen ist tendenziell zu großzügig angegeben. Das weiß ich nach nunmehr 4 verschiedenen Islabikes in 4 Jahren:

Das CNOC 16" ist zu klein. Das Beinn 20" small wird so perfekt passen, dass es perfekter nicht geht.

Wenn Ihr das CNOC kauft, werdet Ihr es bereits im März bereuen.

Sorry. Fakt.

Gruß,
Chris

p.s: 


> Vermutlich müssten wir dann in einem Jahr wieder umsteigen?


Selbst wenn Ihr Euch jetzt fürs Beinn Small entscheidet, könnte im Frühjahr 20*13* dann bereits ein large angezeigt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rollo13 (23. November 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> 48cm Schrittlänge sind bereits 2cm über der Mindestschrittlänge fürs Beinn 20" Small. Der Sizechart von Isla ist bzgl. Schrittlänge erfahrungsgemäss 100% exakt. "maximum inside leg" hingegen ist tendenziell zu großzügig angegeben. Das weiß ich nach nunmehr 4 verschiedenen Islabikes in 4 Jahren:
> 
> Das CNOC 16" ist zu klein. Das Beinn 20" small wird so perfekt passen, dass es perfekter nicht geht.
> 
> ...



Meiner ist auch im September 4 geworden und leider hat Chris Recht. Wir haben das CNOC 16 und man muss den Lenker schon ganz nach oben und die Sattelstütze auch weit rausziehen, damit das gut passt.
Allerdings scheint ihr auch ja auch im Winter zu fahren 
Wenn es glatt ist, ist ein kleineres Rad wohl besser, als eins wo der Lütte gerade eben so raufpasst. Wiederverkaufswert ist in der Regel sehr hoch und das 20small kostet um einiges mehr als das CNOC.
Ich war zuerst auch echt enttäuscht, wie klein das Rad ist, aber es passt genau jetzt echt perfekt. Die Originalübersetzung ist recht klein, so dass längere Strecken anstrengend sind. Da wäre das small mit der Schaltung wohl sehr überlegen. Das hat auch einen Ständer. Für das CNOC habe ich mir einen selbst gebaut.

Tipp: Stell doch mal den sattel des aktuellen Rades auf die minimale Sitzhöhe des small ein. So kann man eventuell besser abschätzen, ob das schon gut passt.

Gruß,
rollo


----------



## NoSaint_CH (23. November 2011)

Ich war in einer ähnlichen Situation, allerdings beim kleineren Modell (14er oder 16er). Hatte mich, um den Jungen nicht bei den ersten echten Fahrversuchen zu qälen für das 14er entschieden - und 6 Monate später war schon die nächste Grösse dran. 

Bei 110 cm (aktuell) würde ich ganz klar zum 20er greiffen, auch wenn die ersten Fahrversuche vielleicht etwas wackelig sind (vor allem losfahren sitzend auf dem Sattel wird wohl nicht gehen). Allerdings merken die Kleinen schnell, dass man auch ohne zu sitzen lostreten kann, sobald die Temeraturen wieder etwas erträglicher werden (wird wohl in 5 Monaten so weit sein), dürfte dann auch das Schalten einigermassen gehen (damit hatte mein Grosser etwas mehr Probleme, gab eigentlich nur den Kleinsten und den Grössten Gang).

Viel zu gross ist nicht gut (haben grad ein "grosses" 16er einer anderen Marke rumstehen, das Ding ist bei niedrigster Sattelstellung schon gut 2cm höher als das 20er Beinn Small), da aber die Angaben von Islabikes eingehalten bzw. sogar überschritten werden und bereits etwas Erfahrung beim Fahren vorhanden ist, dürfte das 20S absolut problemlos passen.

A propos: bei unserem 20S war kein Seitenständer dabei (ist gegen Aufpreis erhältlich). Auf die Trinkflasche kann man verzichten (Rahmen ist zu klein, Flache kann man nicht vernünftig einsetzen und rausziehen) und wenn die Schutzbleche beim 20er gleich festgemacht sind wie beim 14er, dann taugen sie dort auch nur für den Stadtbummel und nicht für richtige Bike-Einsätze - kann man also auch weglassen.

Die von Isla angebotene Beleuchtung ist OK (wesentlich besser als mein Billigstkram welcher ich von Aldi hatte), allerdings passt das hintere Licht nicht bei sehr tiefer Sattelstellung (wird an die Sattelstrebe gemacht, wenn die nicht herausgezogen ist, fehlt der Platz zwischen Rahmen und Sattel, zumal die Lampe sich dann auch noch vor dem Hinterrad befindet und man es gar nicht richtig sehen kann). Ob Beleuchtung interressiert, ist ne andere Frage, einersetis braucht man die kaum wirklich und andererseits dürften Kinder ja offiziell eh nicht auf die Strasse. 

Marc


----------



## yippyeiho (23. November 2011)

Hallo aus Ismaning,

vielen lieben Dank für die schnelle Rückinfo. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand zum Probesitzen im Raum München. Dann werden wir uns aber vermutlich für das Beinn 20s entscheiden und über den Winter soll er halt parallel je nach Wetter mit dem kleinen oder dem neuen fahren...

Gruß an das Forum & ihre Mitglieder


----------



## Rockyalex! (23. November 2011)

Hi Biker,

unserer ist auch vier und bekommt, auch aufgrund dieses Threats hier,
 auch das Benin S. 

*Danke für die Tipps!*

Ich dachte sogar zuerst noch an das 16er, allerdings ist mir der Unterschied zu dem BMW Kidsbike zu gering und da sitzt er auch eigenartig und stößt fast an den Lenker mit den Knien...

Falls jemand um Koblenz rum ein Benin hätte würden wir sehr gerne trotzdem für eine Probefahrt vorbeischauen.

Alex

P.s. Wer baut einen Ständer an ein superleichtes Kinderrad; Umgerechnet wiegt der mehrere Kilo...?


----------



## chris5000 (23. November 2011)

> unserer ist auch vier und bekommt, auch aufgrund dieses Threats hier, auch das Benin S.



Aber Du hast hoffentlich schon zuallererst auch die Schrittlänge gemessen und mit dem SizeChart verglichen und nicht nur auf Alter und/oder Körpergröße geschaut?


----------



## Bruce (23. November 2011)

yippyeiho schrieb:


> Hallo aus Ismaning,
> 
> vielen lieben Dank für die schnelle Rückinfo. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand zum Probesitzen im Raum München. Dann werden wir uns aber vermutlich für das Beinn 20s entscheiden und über den Winter soll er halt parallel je nach Wetter mit dem kleinen oder dem neuen fahren...
> 
> Gruß an das Forum & ihre Mitglieder



Neuried im Südwesten? Hier liegt schon eins auf Lager für meine gerade 3jährige Tochter. Aber ist ja schon eine ganz schöne Odysse nur zum Probesitzen. Ich bin jedenfalls auch überzeugt, dass das 20S passen wird, zumal die Monate Dezember bis Februar wahrscheinlich radltechnisch eher flach fallen werden für kleine Kinder. Und bis März sind wieder 2-3 cm mehr an Länge da...


----------



## rofl0r (24. November 2011)

Rockyalex! schrieb:


> ...Falls jemand um Koblenz rum ein Benin hätte würden wir sehr gerne trotzdem für eine Probefahrt vorbeischauen.



also wenn etwa 120km fuer dich noch *um Koblenz rum* ist, melde dich per pm. Pics vom Bike hab ich im Album.


----------



## Rockyalex! (25. November 2011)

Hi Väter,

Danke fürs Angebot; von wegen vorbei kommen.

Hab natürlich die Islabikes-Tabellen gewälzt und Fotos verglichen, den deutschen und internationalen Markt gecheckt...
Nur noch nie ein Islabike *gesehen*...in Echt!

Deshalb so meine Befürchtung ein zu großes Bike zu kaufen.

Leider haben wir hier nur Fahrrad Franz ("größter in RLP") Stadler ("größter Deutschlands") und Canyon...

Ein ordentliches Kinderrad hat aber keiner.

Gruss Alex


----------



## chris5000 (26. November 2011)

Rockyalex! schrieb:


> Hab natürlich die Islabikes-Tabellen gewälzt und Fotos verglichen, den deutschen und internationalen Markt gecheckt...



Und auch die Schrittlänge genau gemessen? Was kam raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yippyeiho (26. November 2011)

Servus Bruce,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die private mail angekommen ist! Wir würden uns freuen bei euch mal kurz probesitzen! Da wir morgen Vormittag eh in Bad Tölz sind könnten wir auf der Heimfahrt kurz vorbeischauen? Melde dich doch unter 0176_24553551 bei mir! Merci und einen schönen Abend!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Rockyalex! (27. November 2011)

Hi!

Schrittlänge ist 46cm... Das Rad ist aber auch für nächstes Jahr Februar. Würde also passen...grade so.

Aber es gibt nichts schlimmeres als zu groß. 

Und es ist leider so mit den Shops, wie ich es oben beschrieben hab. 
*Jeder hier hat mehr Ahnung von Fahrrädern, als die Verkäufer in den beiden zuerst angesprochenen Läden.* Da haben sie den Jungen schon vor längerer Zeit auf schreckliche, viel zu große Räder gesetzt. 

"Der kann schon damit fahren" usw...

Gruß Alex


----------



## chris5000 (28. November 2011)

> die Verkäufer in den beiden zuerst angesprochenen Läden. Da haben sie den Jungen schon vor längerer Zeit auf schreckliche, viel zu große Räder gesetzt. "Der kann schon damit fahren" usw...



Verstehe. Aber der Unterschied zwischen der Einschätzung besagter Verkäufer und den Aussagen des Islabikes SizeCharts bzgl. "minimum inside leg" ist halt der, dass die Verkäufer Grütze erzählt haben, wohingegen das SizeChart in der Spalte "minimum inside leg" die reinste Wahrheit aussagt.  : Wenn ein Kind die Mindestschrittlänge hat, kann es auf dem Sattel sitzend "gerade so" stabil mit den Zehen beider Füße gleichzeitig auf dem Boden stehen. Ab 1-2 cm über Mindestschrittlänge dann stabil mit beiden Ballen.
...und wenn ein Kind auch nur 1cm unterhalb der Mindestschrittlänge ist, dann ist nix mit stabil mit beiden Füßen gleichzeitig im Sattel sitzend stehen. Das SizeChart ist wirklich sehr, sehr genau in der einen Spalte "minimum inside leg".

Eigentlich kann man sich gar nicht mehr wünschen, als dass das Kind dann wenn man das Rad anschaffen will, 1cm über Mindestschrittlänge ist. Einen optimaleren Zeitpunkt zum Islabikeskauf gibt es m.E. nicht.


----------



## Rockyalex! (2. Dezember 2011)

Super danke für die Tipps, 

Wir fahren, das Rad bald noch Probe (trotz eines guten Gefühls und eurer Hinweise) und dann wird bestellt.

Alex


----------



## chris5000 (2. Dezember 2011)

Rockyalex! schrieb:


> Wir fahren, das Rad bald noch Probe



Erzähl hier dann mal, ob es gepasst hat.


----------



## Rockyalex! (28. Dezember 2011)

Hi Biker,
nachdem wir das Rad probegefahren sind und mein Sohn sich auch nach langem hin und her auf ein Lila Rad gesetzt hat...hat das Rad gut gepasst und wir haben am 22.12. bestellt. 
Rad kam gestern (27.12.) an! Rot!...
Super Teil 8,5 Kilo out of the Box, wie es so schön heisst.

Hab auch noch die originalen Reifen drauf und schau mal, ob ich das Geld für die Schwalbes echt investiere.
Die Pedale sind auch noch etwas schwergägig, werden wohl auch bald mal inspiziert.

Falls jetzt jemand mal eins Probe fahren möchte in der Nähe von Koblenz, melden

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yippyeiho (28. Dezember 2011)

Sooooo ihr lieben,

Weihnachten ist vorbei und das Christkind hat sich für ein rotes CNOC16 entschieden und wir sind erleichtert dass wir NICHT das 20´small genommen haben. Natürlich wird vermutlich in einem Jahr bereits ein neues Bike notwendig sein aber wir halten es hier wie bei den Ski: lieber ein Jahr die perfekte Größe und dann müssen halt die nächsten her! Für seine 110cm Größe und die Schrittlänge (obwohl lt. Islabike schon passend für 20 small frame) ist das 16er mometan PERFEKT! Aufgestiegen und Spaß gehabt! Die Qualität steht außer Frage, Kette war etwas streng ansonsten alles 1A!

In diesem Sinne nochmal danke an alle für die Tipps & Diskussion und euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2012!

Grüsse aus Ismaning


----------



## LarsiHasi (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo yippyeiho,

Wir wohnen auch seit kurzem in Ismaning und haben ebenfalls derzeit noch das BMW Kidsbike im Einsatz. So langsam habe ich aber auch das Gefühl, daß das bald zu klein werden wird. Auch wenn die aktuelle Größe (98cm mit 40cm Schrittlänge) eher nicht auf das 16er Islabike passen würde, denke ich, daß das der nächste Schritt wird. Der 4.Geburtstag steht im Februar an. Evtl. kann man sich ja mal für eine Probefahrt am Eisweiher treffen?


----------



## bwholo75 (29. Dezember 2011)

LarsiHasi schrieb:


> Hallo yippyeiho,
> 
> Wir wohnen auch seit kurzem in Ismaning und haben ebenfalls derzeit noch das BMW Kidsbike im Einsatz. So langsam habe ich aber auch das Gefühl, daß das bald zu klein werden wird. Auch wenn die aktuelle Größe (98cm mit 40cm Schrittlänge) eher nicht auf das 16er Islabike passen würde, denke ich, daß das der nächste Schritt wird. Der 4.Geburtstag steht im Februar an. Evtl. kann man sich ja mal für eine Probefahrt am Eisweiher treffen?



das klingt aber eher nach cnoc14 ! Unsere Kleine hatte bei der Entscheidungsfindung exakt die Maße! Das Christkind hat dann ein cnoc14 gebracht und passt super! Das Rad wächst ja ein bischen mit! Ich glaube bem 16er würde unsere nicht mehr wirklich vernünftig stehen können! Viel Spass bei der Probefahrt


----------



## tripletschiee (6. Januar 2012)

Wir haben seit Weihnachten das Beinn 20". Der Große ist begeistert und ist sofort losgesaust. 
Hier hab ich ein paar Bilder gemacht und abgelegt: Click!

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------

